# Vòng eo nữ chuẩn bao nhiêu là đẹp



## tungmpt (4/12/19)

Số đo vòng eo chuẩn của nữ là bao nhiêu cm? nghi vấn mà bạn nữ nào cũng câu hỏi. Đối với chị em nữ, việc sở hữu một thân hình thon gọn với vòng eo con kiến luôn là niềm ước mơ của họ, nhưng chẳng hề ai cũng có được thân hình chuẩn mực với số đo ba vòng chuẩn chỉnh, đặc trưng là vòng eo nơi mỡ thừa dễ tích tụ nhất. Để đạt được tiêu chí vòng eo thon gọn ngoài việc lựa chọn cho mình 1 cách giảm cân và giữ dáng đúng phương pháp những chị em còn phải biết được số vòng eo của mình bao nhiêu thì phù hợp với cơ thể. Vậy hãy cùng tới với thông báo bài viết ngay dưới đây để có thêm phổ thông kinh nghiệm trong việc giữ dáng của mình nhé!

*Cách thức tính số đo vòng eo chuẩn cảu nữ là bao nhiêu cm?*






_Số đo vòng eo chuẩn của nữ là bao nhiêu cm?_​
Vách tính số đo vòng eo chuẩn con kiến là bao nhiêu

Để biết được số đo vòng eo chuẩn của nữ là bao nhiêu cm, các nhà khoa học đã đưa ra một thước đo vòng một với công thức tính số đo vòng 2 chuẩn của nữ như sau:

Vòng eo chuẩn = chiều cao /2 – 22cm

Lưu ý:

– Cách đo thì Các bạn chọn vùng nhỏ nhất ở phần bụng để đo

– Không nên siết chặt hay buông lỏng quá để có số đo chính xác nhất

– Vòng eo được coi là đẹp nhất nếu như nhỏ hơn vòng một khoảng 20cm
Ví dụ:

_Đối với nữ cao 1m50 thì số đo sẽ là:_

_Vòng 2 = 150/2 – 22 = 53cm_

*SỐ ĐO VÒNG EO CHUẨN CỦA SAO HÀN LÀ BAO NHIÊU*


*Yoona (SNSD) – Sao Hàn sở hữu vòng eo chuẩn 58cm*





_Yoona có thân hình “cò hương” và vòng eo chỉ 58 cm_​
*Go Hara (Kara) – Cơ thể người chiếc với số đo vòng bụng 53cm*
Trước khi bị soán ngôi bởi Mina, Hara đã từng là mỹ nữ dẫn đầu trào lưu “mình dây” xứ Hàn với vòng eo thon gọn chỉ 53cm.






_Hara giữ eo bằng chế độ ăn kiêng khoa học và những bài tập đơn thuần trước lúc ngủ_​
*Momo (Twice) – Dancer với vòng bụng không tưởng 48cm*





_Momo sở hữu vòng eo 19 inch tương đương 48cm_
​Momo của hàng ngũ nhạc mới nổi (Twice) theo trào lưu vòng eo lộ xương khuông của không ít idol nữ hiện giờ. Vòng hai của cô nàng trông săn chắc và hút mắt chỉ với 48 cm


*Rosé (BLACKPINK) – Bánh bèo đáng yêu với 48cm cho vòng 2 sexy*






_Theo thông tin trong khoảng báo chí, vòng eo của Rosé là khoảng 19 inch (tương đương 48 cm)_​
*Bona (Cosmic Girls) – Sở hữu vòng eo 45cm mang đến tự tín to hơn*





_Vòng eo của Bona chỉ khoảng 18 inch (45cm)_​
Tuy chẳng phải là chiếc tên vượt trội, Bona (Cosmic Girls) vẫn được cộng đồng Kpop nhớ đến nhờ thân hình thanh mảnh, vòng eo “con kiến”.


*Mina (AOA) – 45cm vòng eo của cô là mong ước của mọi cô gái*





_Tuyến phố cong “chết người” nhờ vòng eo siêu nhỏ chỉ hơn 45cm._​
Mina hiện đang là nữ idol sở hữu vòng eo bé nhất làng giải trí xứ kim chi. Sở hữu Mina dù thấp nhất hàng ngũ nhưng vẫn sở hữu đường cong “chết người” nhờ vòng eo siêu nhỏ chỉ hơn 45cm.

*VỚI CÁC NGƯỜI ĐẸP SAO VIỆT THÌ VÒNG EO BAO NHIÊU LÀ CHUẨN*






_Ngọc Trinh là mẫu hình lý tưởng của rộng rãi chị em_​





_Hoa hậu Kỳ Duyên đã sở hữu số đo 3 vòng tuyệt vời 86 – 63 – 91_​





_Tân hoa hậu hoàn cầu Phạm Hương đã có số đo 3 vòng: 80-59-91_​





_Hoa hậu Mai Phương Thúy có một chiều cao kỷ lục 1m79, và số đo 3 vòng quyến rũ: 86-62-95_​





_Hoa hậu Diễm Hương chiều cao 1m71 và có vóc dáng khá là đẹp với số đo 84 – 61 – 92_​
*BÍ QUYẾT CHO VÒNG EO CHUẨN 60CM*
xây dựng chế độ ăn khoa học và kết hợp tập dượt thể dục thể thao chính là cách giảm mỡ bụng mà những chuyên gia khuyên bạn nên thực hành để có được vòng eo con kiến như mong muốn.

*Xây dựng chế độ ăn và tập luyện khoa học*





_xây dựng chế độ ăn và tập dượt khoa học để có vòng eo con kiến_​
*Thực hành giảm béo bằng công nghệ giảm cân Max Burn Lipo*
ngoài ra để có được vòng eo con kiến bằng bí quyết ăn kiêng tập tành đòi hỏi bạn phải kiên trì thực hiện và áp dụng chỉ mất khoảng dài. Vậy nếu bạn muốn có 1 vòng chuẩn chỉnh chỉ mất khoảng ngắn nhưng mà an toàn thì bạn có thể tham khảo phương pháp giảm cân cấp tốc bằng công nghệ Max Burn Lipo.






_Lâm Khánh Chi giảm béo bằng công nghệ Max Burn Lipo_​
Max Burn Lipo là công nghệ giảm béo hiện đai được FDA chứng nhận là giảm béo an toàn cho người dùng và được áp dụng thành công tại nhiều nước trên thế giới. Công nghệ này có khả năng đánh bay mỡ từ 12-25cm mỡ thừa vùng bụng và 7-10kg mỡ toàn cơ thể chỉ trong một liệu trình ngắn 10 buổi.

Ưu điểm nổi bật của Max Burn Lipo chính là việc giảm cân hiệu quả qua ứng dụng loại điện xoay chiều RF (sóng RF) hài hòa với các vận động liên tục giúp hóa lỏng mỡ thừa và chuyển hóa chúng thành năng lượng, song song đào thải chúng ra khỏi cơ thể qua hệ bài tiết mà không gây đau đớn hay sử dụng những bí quyết phẫu thuật, hút chích.

_PGS.TS thầy thuốc Nguyễn Thị Lâm Đánh giá về công nghệ giảm cân của TMV Quốc tế Nevada_

Mặt khác, công nghệ này còn có khả năng nâng cao sinh Collagen gì vậy bạn không cần phải lo da bị chảy xệ hay chùng nhão sau giảm cân mà kết quả lại được duy trì lâu dài.

Với Max Burn Lipo bạn hoàn toàn có thể sở hữu vòng eo con kiến như Ngọc Trinh hay Yoona chỉ trong 10 buổi là hoàn toàn có thể. Vậy để được giải đáp thêm về công nghệ giảm béo Max Burn Lipo và bài viết Số đo vòng eo chuẩn của nữ là bao nhiêu cm, Các bạn hãy gọi điện thoại tới số 18002045 để được Thẩm mỹ viện Quốc tế Nevada trả lời cụ thể.


----------



## nguyễn phương liên (10/12/19)

người mẫu là chuẩn nhất


----------

